# Weird Algae



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone know what this is and how to manage permanently. Looks like a puff of smoke but is easily removed with tweezers - just floats there. But it keeps appearing and I don't know how to get rid of it completely other than manually.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like hair algae?No clue how to deal with it besides possibly shorten lighting cycle.I grow it like mad in my fry tanks, which is all good by me,but do still have to manually remove some from time to time.
Good luck!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Check the KH of your water and I'll bet it's lower than 3. This comment it related to the "hairs" on your old plant leaves.
If that is grey and not green I've got it in very small "puffs" randomly on the plants at times. Seldom more than one at a time
in the tank and as small as a full sized green pea. Can't pinpoint the cause but does not exist in my other tank which is(I think)
very healthy. But the tank which has BGA off and on has it. This tank is not very healthy due to a overfeeding thing which I'm
working on but my hands are tied at the moment as the type fish are at times(like now) hard to get to eat anything but live food.
So overfeeding them frozen bloodworms is the only way(right now) to insure they get anything to eat at all.
Trying to colonize that tank/w daphnia (live fish food) so I can stop feeding the bloodworms.
I'm saying that if you work on getting the tank more healthy it may just go away.


----------

